# work clothes.



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

Why do American electricians just use jeans and a shirt as work clothes insteed of real clothes?

Pants like these for example: http://www.billigaarbetsklader.se/ProductPopup.aspx?filename=PS25-288_58_3168.jpg

//Patrik


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wear 'real' work clothes and not an old pair of jeans and a ratty shirt.

It's just my pants aren't festooned with 6 dozen pockets. I have a tool pouch for that.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> Why do American electricians just use jeans and a shirt as work clothes insteed of real clothes?
> 
> Pants like these for example: http://www.billigaarbetsklader.se/ProductPopup.aspx?filename=PS25-288_58_3168.jpg
> 
> //Patrik


Cause those are ***** looking. And besides you don't need arc flash protection when your running conduit. Oh I forgot you Euros don't run conduit, well I guess you don't need protection when stringing cords either.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Patrik2075 said:


> Why do American electricians just use jeans and a shirt as work clothes insteed of real clothes?
> 
> Pants like these for example: http://www.billigaarbetsklader.se/ProductPopup.aspx?filename=PS25-288_58_3168.jpg
> 
> //Patrik


Because this is the land of the free and the home of the brave? Oh and Levis were invented for WORK, then there are Carharts and Oshkosh by Gosh.


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

lectricboy said:


> Cause those are ***** looking. And besides you don't need arc flash protection when your running conduit. Oh I forgot you Euros don't run conduit, well I guess you don't need protection when stringing cords either.



It looks more professional to use real clothes.

Okay? It's you Americans that are enough stupid to not use plastic tubes (or conduit or what you now call it) when you do house wiring... If I'm allowed to ask a question... The next person that wants to supplement an installation (ex. switch the switch to an another that requires an extra wire), how are they gonna do that? Do they have to tear up the whole wall? That's stupidity! 
In Sweden we first install plastic tubes and boxes and after that pull wires that later are easy to trade.

//Patrik


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> It looks more professional to use real clothes.
> 
> Okay? It's you Americans that are enough stupid to not use plastic tubes (or conduit or what you now call it) when you do house wiring... If I'm allowed to ask a question... The next person that wants to supplement an installation (ex. switch the switch to an another that requires an extra wire), how are they gonna do that? Do they have to tear up the whole wall? That's stupidity!
> In Sweden we first install plastic tubes and boxes and after that pull wires that later are easy to trade.
> ...


for you info, that blue plastic tube is against code here in utah, because of the toxic fumes that are given off, if caught fire

oh and how often do you get on your knees( suck suck) with them gay pants, i see they have built in pads.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Patrik2075 said:


> It looks more professional to use real clothes.
> 
> Okay? It's you Americans that are enough stupid to not use plastic tubes (or conduit or what you now call it) when you do house wiring... If I'm allowed to ask a question... The next person that wants to supplement an installation (ex. switch the switch to an another that requires an extra wire), how are they gonna do that? Do they have to tear up the whole wall? That's stupidity!
> In Sweden we first install plastic tubes and boxes and after that pull wires that later are easy to trade.
> ...


Wow! Last time I went to work, I wore _fake_ clothes. No wonder I got arrested. Silly me, had I worn fake clothes in Sweden, no one would have noticed. Boy, we Americans are stupid all right....... wearing fake clothes and all.

As for not installing 'plastic tubes' and all....... we certainly can if we want to (remember........ land of the FREE and other such nonsense?). Maybe because we don't see the need to spend a dollar to save a dime.


Errrrrr: Sorry.... make that 'spend a krona to save ten öres.'









sparkyboys said:


> for you info, that blue plastic tube is against code here, because of the toxic fumes that are given off, if caught fire


ENT is perfectly legal. Check Art. 362.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

That's it!! I'm going to go buy me some Swedish pants and a Swedish hammer so I can look real "professional". I knew there was something I was doing wrong all this time! It was the pants!!


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

ENT is perfectly legal. Check Art. 362.[/quote]

i know, but not here in utah-thats what i heard


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> i know, but not here in utah-thats what i heard


So why are you in Georgia?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> That's it!! I'm going to go buy me some Swedish pants and a Swedish hammer so I can look real "professional". I knew there was something I was doing wrong all this time! It was the pants!!


 
Don't forget to drive your Swedish automobile (it's not a 'car', you know!) on the Swedish side of the road.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So why are you in Georgia?


i leave for home in august. this state sucks, plus i have my test in october


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Patrik, most real contractors I know do wear work clothes. Rarely do I see a guy in jeans. Most I know wear Carhartts, Skillers, Duluth, etc. I myself right now am wearing Duluth work shorts. YES, shorts.
I am not sure where your superiority complex is coming from. Have you worked over here? 

Also, you can leave the whole "conduit/tubing is the only way to go" argument in Sweden. The Chicago guys here are the same. They try to convince everyone else that their way is the only way and it simply does not hold water. Every point they try to make has an equally valid counterpoint.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Patrik, most real contractors I know do wear work clothes. Rarely do I see a guy in jeans. Most I know wear Carhartts, Skillers, Duluth, etc. I myself right now am wearing Duluth work shorts. YES, shorts.
> I am not sure where your superiority complex is coming from. Have you worked over here?
> 
> Also, you can leave the whole "conduit/tubing is the only way to go" argument in Sweden. The Chicago guys here are the same. They try to convince everyone else that their way is the only way and it simply does not hold water. Every point they try to make has an equally valid counterpoint.



Glad to see I'm not the only one that wears shorts.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Two things.

First, how, exactly, does the OP know what we are wearing? Is there some sort of super-secret Swedish spy satellite whose only function is to peer down on construction sites? It's not like American work duds are some sort of state secret, like the operational radio fequencies of Air Force One.

Second, why do I get the feeling it's really an advertisement for work clothes that would be _far too expensive_ to ship to the States?


Oh, BTW, I ordered my new work outfit. I can't wait to start working in my new 'real' clothes.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> i know, but not here in utah-thats what i heard


You heard wrong. 

Utah has no amendments to the NEC, provided that you install ENT in accordance with Article 362 you are fine.

Chris


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Two things.
> 
> First, how, exactly, does the OP know what we are wearing? Is there some sort of super-secret Swedish spy satellite whose only function is to peer down on construction sites? It's not like American work duds are some sort of state secret, like the operational radio fequencies of Air Force One.
> 
> ...


Oh, you like to dress in clothes for the other gender...

//Patrik


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Two things.
> 
> First, how, exactly, does the OP know what we are wearing? Is there some sort of super-secret Swedish spy satellite whose only function is to peer down on construction sites? It's not like American work duds are some sort of state secret, like the operational radio fequencies of Air Force One.
> 
> ...



Do they make them in Swedish yellow with pleats? If they do, then it's game on and I'm ready to start pulling all my wires in the future in those tube thingys!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Patrik2075 said:


> Oh, you like to dress in clothes for the other gender...
> 
> //Patrik


 
Interesting. What, exactly, is 'the other gender'?


----------



## Noe (Apr 7, 2009)

SPI, TX...ENT and/or PVC required for all new installs due to salt air.
As far as the jeans...I am paying a uniform service for FAKE Clothes :blink:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Wearing shorts here in the UK as well. :thumbsup: Prob only last a week or so then it will start raining again. Still, whilst the sun shines and all that


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

raider1 said:


> You heard wrong.
> 
> Utah has no amendments to the NEC, provided that you install ENT in accordance with Article 362 you are fine.
> 
> Chris


thanks for clearing that up for me raider1.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Two things.
> 
> First, how, exactly, does the OP know what we are wearing? Is there some sort of super-secret Swedish spy satellite whose only function is to peer down on construction sites? It's not like American work duds are some sort of state secret, like the operational radio fequencies of Air Force One.
> 
> ...


:laughing:480.....

this thread has got ridiculously funny now.

hey patrik2075, do yall wear steeltoe pumps as well?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

All I wear is a white t-shirt tucked into my tan or grey BDU's, belt, light synthetic wool socks in the summer, and a pair of mil. spec desert boots.

And lets remember, many European nations are very socialist, and while I admire their craftsmanship, they're most likely required to wear some kind of uniform since they grew up with the "group" mentality. While Americans grow up with a narcissistic, "individual" mentality. 

Personally, I think those pants are pretty cool, I'd be happy to wear them.

I'd be less happy to wear them if I was forced to wear them.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

sparkyboys said:


> thanks for clearing that up for me raider1.


No problem.:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Most of us like to maintain a level of independence in the field.I have to wear steel toed electric boots,but I don't have to wear cheap non f/r polyester suits that turn to vinial when you sweat.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Why do American electricians just use jeans and a shirt as work clothes insteed of real clothes?


I'm too sexy for those pants.




> It's you Americans that are enough stupid to not use plastic tubes (or conduit or what you now call it) when you do house wiring


 
First it was the Candian dude bashing american cable and flooring, now this douchebag starts in on our clothes and wiring metods.


I think you should stick to making contemporary modular furniture instead of giving fashion advice.

We wear shorts and Tshirts year round here in the AZ desert. If you don't like it, put those knee pads to work.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> Why do American electricians just use jeans and a shirt as work clothes insteed of real clothes?


Because Americans are a bunch of dumb socialists. Just like you Swedes. :thumbup:


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

I wear jeans and a company shirt. I do not really understand how that is unprofessional? Is Sweden a country where they decide your future outcome by the time you are 14? Maybe they are forced into their ninja pants by the assholes in charge... You know the Nazis use to have peices of flare they made the Jews wear. :thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

sparkyboys said:


> because of the toxic fumes that are given off, if caught fire


This is a myth a lot of electricians believe (along with PVC conduit). You need to watch out for your air handling areas, that's pretty much it. 

Almost everything in a home/business emits toxic fumes when on fire.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I wear blue jeans and a button down dress shirt and cowboy boots every day. I refer to these as my "work clothes' because they are the clothes I wear when I go to work. Some times I mix it up a bit by wearing pointy toed boots instead of blunt toed.Having seen 480's new duds I am considering a change in wardrobe. But I'm still gonna wear my boots.:thumbup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You have to remember. Patrik is only 18. 
He knows all this and has formed his educated opinion after spending years abroad and working in different countries and cultures. I hear tell he spent 20 years working in the US alone learning our trade ways and fashion trends. :thumbsup:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I wear jeans and a t-shirt to work. Always have, always will. If I wanted to dress like a professional I would have been a lawyer or an accountant instead of a construction worker.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Patrik2075 said:


> It looks more professional to use real clothes.
> 
> Okay? It's you Americans that are enough stupid to not use plastic tubes (or conduit or what you now call it) when you do house wiring...
> 
> //Patrik


 
Enough stupid????????????

its stupid enough :laughing:

Before your gonna slam americians on an americian website get a clue A$$clown

Take your ***** pants and go buy yourself hooked on phonics


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> You have to remember. Patrik is only 18.
> He knows all this and has formed his educated opinion after spending years abroad and working in different countries and cultures. I hear tell he spent 20 years working in the US alone learning our trade ways and fashion trends. :thumbsup:


You got your own personal spy satellite tasked on Patrick, or what?

Can you spot 'the other gender' with it?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Kevin J said:


> That's it!! I'm going to go buy me some Swedish pants and a Swedish hammer so I can look real "professional". I knew there was something I was doing wrong all this time! It was the pants!!



I got some Swedish magazines. They look REAL professional!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Hang in Patrick! You broke in kinda strong!! Take the hits and keep on coming back!!

I wear 'real' clothes every day. sometimes I even wear tyvec,booties with the hood and all!!! Just depends on the task at hand.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

This is real work clothes!
http://www.utilikilts.com/?page_id=30


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I wear Carharrts coveralls to work. I have a duffel bug with a change of clothes too for when I have to do nasty crawls. Kinda like in kindergarten when you have to bring extra clothes in case you wet yourself.

And it's nice to know that the U.S. isn't the only country with self-absorbed jackasses  *throws away his ABBA records*


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Wireless said:


> This is real work clothes!
> http://www.utilikilts.com/?page_id=30


So are you supposed to wear underwear under that?


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought I was the only one to wear shorts too! I just don't like wearing pants much. I wear ****ies khaki-esq shorts and the button up short sleeve shirts. Wish I could find some old Ben Davis "Made in the USA" stuff though...


----------



## karlsson12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> And lets remember, many European nations are very socialist, and while I admire their craftsmanship, they're most likely required to wear some kind of uniform since they grew up with the "group" mentality. While Americans grow up with a narcissistic, "individual" mentality. .


Not really a uniform but you have dont really know what to call it but an "unwritten rule"?.
Carpenters wear blue pants, painters wear white pants, electricians and plumbers wear black/grey pants of course this can vary alot.

these are one of the most common pants.








I really couldnt say why we use this kind of pants, we have been for a long time. All i know about american workclothes is from what ive seen on discovery.



480sparky said:


> Don't forget to drive your Swedish automobile (it's not a 'car', you know!) on the Swedish side of the road.


Mate we havent used the term automobile(automobil in swedish) since like the 1920s its called "bil" the same as car


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

Do the people that wear those jeans put all their tools in them? Otherwise I see no point in wearing them...


----------



## karlsson12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Not really there arent loads of pockets in those pants. Most people use toolbelts
I guess you use them cause they are more durable(?) and that you have the kneepad holder.


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So why are you in Georgia?


He got thrown out of Georgia for being full of shiit, now he is in Utah and still full of it.


----------



## 5486 (Feb 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You got your own personal spy satellite tasked on Patrick, or what?
> 
> Can you spot 'the other gender' with it?


 
The "other" gender, I get the feeling Patrick is in between genders, 
he borrows the parts from each that he likes.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Kevin J said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one that wears shorts.


Our safety policy forbids shorts.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

lectricboy said:


> Our safety policy forbids shorts.


Yes. Many do. 
That is why I usually have a pair of pants or coveralls in the van with me. Along with at least three shirts, two bandannas and a lot of water from May through October.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

karlsson12 said:


> Not really a uniform but you have dont really know what to call it but an "unwritten rule"?.
> Carpenters wear blue pants, painters wear white pants, electricians and plumbers wear black/grey pants of course this can vary alot.


I think it's kinda cool they put so much more thought into their work pants.

These are what I wear, they're simply military surplus (but the good kind, not that cheapo stuff).










They have the "ripstop" technology so if they ever do rip, they only rip in straight lines so they're easy to sew.

I used to use the cargo pockets when I first started out and didn't have a proper tool belt, but now I only use them for my phone and keys.

I didn't realize we had so many Swedes on the boards, my mother was half swedish.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> Why do American electricians just use jeans and a shirt as work clothes insteed of real clothes?
> 
> Pants like these for example: http://www.billigaarbetsklader.se/ProductPopup.aspx?filename=PS25-288_58_3168.jpg
> 
> //Patrik


Those are pretty gay looking, we wore those in the 80's here. What material are they made from? We have laws here that restrict certian materials from being worn when doing electrical work.


----------



## karlsson12 (Jun 3, 2009)

there made from 100% cotton, exept over the knees and stuff there it is some cordura thingy to make it stronger


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am allowed to wear shorts in the summer, and still do not wear shorts to work, I never will. Just a personal preference of mine, it doesnt look professional.

~Matt


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

karlsson12 said:


> there made from 100% cotton, exept over the knees and stuff there it is some cordura thingy to make it stronger


Cordura is made from either nylon or polyester, both of which are banned for use by our Federal OSHA laws and the NFPA 70E for electrical workers. 

http://www.cordura.com/en/fabric/index.html


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yes. Many do.
> That is why I usually have a pair of pants or coveralls in the van with me. Along with at least three shirts, two bandannas and a lot of water from May through October.


We are primarily industrial, about all of our customers forbid wearing shorts, so we made it part of our policy. We also require hard hats, safety glasses, earplgs (when necessary),steel toed boots, and shirts with sleaves (no wife beaters or muscle shirts).


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Enough stupid????????????
> 
> its stupid enough :laughing:
> 
> ...


 
If I may, how good are your swedish? I bet you can't speak any other languages than english... din tölp.

//Patrik


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

bigmikeb said:


> The "other" gender, I get the feeling Patrick is in between genders,
> he borrows the parts from each that he likes.


Samma med dig... hur bra är din svenska? FU.

I'm sorry that I couldn't find the right word at that moment. Opposite sex, better? 

//Patrik


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Jeans and a shirt, usually a pocketed T-shirt, mostly because the work is hard on clothes and work clothes are obscenely expensive.

I shudder to see guys working with a lot of skin exposed, because there is a safety factor in good denim, but the choice has to remain theirs, I guess.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Absolutely no shorts allowed here and no sleeveless shirts, Pants, short or long sleeve shirt, steel toe boots, hard hat(where needed) safety glasses(where needed) ear plugs (where needed)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow.

Arrogant, self-centered, foul-mouthed, condescending and immature, all in one package!










That'll look great on a résumé!



















But hey, you've got 'real' work pants!


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

fffd


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> If I may, how good are your swedish? I bet you can't speak any other languages than english... din tölp.
> 
> //Patrik


robnj772 isn't posting on a swedish forum. I would say, if he was he would look into Rosetta Stone first.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Min svenska är bra ... Allt du behöver göra är att använda en online översättare ... inte blir förbannad du kom hit och ställde en dum fråga ... hit när du ställa en dum fråga du får dumma svar .

Or at least use an online translator like I did.

Here is what I said.

"My Swedish is fine...All you have to do is use an online translator...don't get pissed off you came on here and asked a stupid question...over here when you ask a stupid question you get stupid answers."


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Min svenska är bra ... Allt du behöver göra är att använda en online översättare ... inte blir förbannad du kom hit och ställde en dum fråga ... hit när du ställa en dum fråga du får dumma svar .
> 
> Or at least use an online translator like I did.
> 
> ...


But with an online translater it gets a bit wrong. That bit in swedish is a bit hard to understand.

//Patrik


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> If I may, how good are your swedish? I bet you can't speak any other languages than english... din tölp.
> 
> //Patrik



:notworthy:

This wouldn't be so much fun if it wasn't coming from Sweden. What a lame country. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Patrik:

For one of your first post on a site of professionals electricians from another country you choose to run down the way we dress. Not anything interesting about how you do electrical work in your country or how or why we do things different here. No you choose to put the out what is often called in other countries about us (Americans) the Ugly American, except in you case it is the Ugly Swede.

Hardly lending any credence to you, your country and your profession. A pretty small and sorry example of you personality, skills or abilities. From you as a citizen of a 3rd world country I would expect a bit more interest in our ways?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> From you as a citizen of a 3rd world country I would expect a bit more interest in our ways?


Sweden is most definitely not a 3rd world country. In fact, according to some rankings it has one of the highest standards of living in the world. Socialism is not my idea of a high standard of living so I would disagree with that ranking. :no:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Carhart is my Prada.......:thumbsup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

He is obviously young, no need to get all worked up. We all work for a living so who cares what country your from or who is better.........:blink:


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

brian john said:


> From you as a citizen of a 3rd world country I would expect a bit more interest in our ways?


What? If it's somebody that are a 3rd world country it's America. Take for example your voltage - 115V. We have 230/400V and our currents are dubble as low than yours.. I've heard that your main fuses is as big as 200-400 A - in ordinary houses! In our houses our main fuses are 25 A at there biggest.

//Patrik


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Sweden is most definitely not a 3rd world country. In fact, according to some rankings it has one of the highest standards of living in the world. Socialism is not my idea of a high standard of living so I would disagree with that ranking. :no:


I don't like socialism either, but by your standards I'm probably a bit red. I like to see myself as "greenright" 

//Patrik


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> What? If it's somebody that are a 3rd world country it's America. Take for example your voltage - 115V. We have 230/400V and our currents are dubble as low than yours.. I've heard that your main fuses is as big as 200-400 A - in ordinary houses! In houses our main fuses are 25 A at there biggest.



"Dubble" is actually spelled "double." Apparently your socialist education is not so good after all! :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> I don't like socialism either, but by your standards I'm probably a bit red. I like to see myself as "greenright"
> 
> //Patrik


So why do you keep making fun of Americans? Too much time of your hands?


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

Peter D said:


> "Dubble" is actually spelled "double." Apparently your socialist education is not so good after all! :thumbsup:


Some wrong spellings are needed to show that I'm just human. 

I'm sorry if I "offended" someone. 

//Patrik


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

Peter D said:


> So why do you keep making fun of Americans? Too much time of your hands?


I can't see how politics can have something to do with my wonders about your clothes...

And you Americans are always talking about rights and the land of the free and etc... don't I have the right to criticize some things of yours that I find a bit "wierd" then?

//Patrik


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Patrik2075 said:


> What? If it's somebody that are a 3rd world country it's America. Take for example your voltage - 115V. We have 230/400V and our currents are dubble as low than yours.. I've heard that your main fuses is as big as 200-400 A - in ordinary houses! In our houses our main fuses are 25 A at there biggest.
> 
> //Patrik


 
Um, Patrick.......if you're an electrical student like your profile states, then >>>*you should know the reason why that is!<<<*

Hint: Ohms' Law.



Oh, wait... he was a German. (Did he perform his experiments with 220 or 440 volts? I wonder if he wore 'real' pants? Did he speak more than one language? If not, maybe we should start making fun of Germans..........)



Seriously, if all you're going to do is 'make fun of stupid Americans', I'd suggest you find another forum.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

bigmikeb said:


> He got thrown out of Georgia for being full of shiit, now he is in Utah and still full of it.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Um, Patrick.......if you're an electrical student like your profile states, then >>>*you should know the reason why that is!<<<*
> 
> Hint: Ohms' Law.
> 
> ...



I do know the reason why the currents are double.. It's just you th... 
But you must agree with me that 230 V is much better..? 

//Patrik


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> don't I have the right to criticize some things of yours that I find a bit "wierd" then?


Sure you can. And we can criticize you right back. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Sweden is most definitely not a 3rd world country. In fact, according to some rankings it has one of the highest standards of living in the world. Socialism is not my idea of a high standard of living so I would disagree with that ranking. :no:


Once again sarcasm alludes you.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> Once again sarcasm alludes you.


Yup, it sure did, because you didn't sound sarcastic at all. :no:

It's all my fault for missing it.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I think it's unfortunate this thread has been reduced to culture bashing.

Sweden is said to be one of the most progressive countries in Europe.

I'm curious as to what kind of technologies they implement in their every day construction.

I sometimes wonder if our own methods are outdated.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> I can't see how politics can have something to do with my wonders about your clothes...


Not sure if you noticed or not with all the name calling around here but I answered your question, we dont wear those clothes because they are dangerous, our laws forbid wearing them when doing electrical work, and we dont care much for fabrics that melt into out skin, at your precious higher voltages you should think about changing what you wear too, may I suggest 100% cotton jeans and a 100% cotton shirt. But than again I am sure you wouldn't be caught dead in something so "Amercian". 



Patrik2075 said:


> And you Americans are always talking about rights and the land of the free and etc... don't I have the right to criticize some things of yours that I find a bit "wierd" then?


You sure can, thats why we love our country, and we actually fight to defend it. You know, fight? O wait I forgot, we need to keep comming over ther and keep the communists and crazy dictators from taking over the rest of Europe. 

About 20 threads ago I was going to jump in here are apoligize for my fellow americans for being so rude, I hate the way we look sometimes, but as your true colors began to show. As a american with 100% Sweedish heritage I dont know what embarrases me more reading this thread. 

You are welcome for answering your question, now go eat some nasty luetifisk, waer your gay parachute pants that will melt to your skin the next flash you cause, and find your own forum. 

//Patrik[/quote]


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I'm curious as to what kind of technologies they implement in their every day construction.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if our own methods are outdated.


For one, they use a romex style type of cable in all of their wiring, even commercial work. It's quite similar to the pictures the Australian electrician posted a while back of it secured to a cable tray system. 

I wouldn't say our methods are outdated, just different. And I highly doubt with the attitudes of electricians here that they would ever accept a European model of doing things -extensive use of plastic wiring methods and cables as opposed to our metal enclosures and conduit.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Peter D said:


> For one, they use a romex style type of cable in all of their wiring, even commercial work. It's quite similar to the pictures the Australian electrician posted a while back of it secured to a cable tray system.
> 
> I wouldn't say our methods are outdated, just different. And I highly doubt with the attitudes of electricians here that they would ever accept a European model of doing things -extensive use of plastic wiring methods and cables as opposed to our metal enclosures and conduit.


But is that more efficient and cost effective than metal conduit?

It would be easier to update system that way, wouldn't it?

Any job I worked on that had us doing demo, or reconstruction, we always use new pipe and discard the old stuff, so it's not like the EMT ever gets reused more than once.


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

Zog said:


> Not sure if you noticed or not with all the name calling around here but I answered your question, we dont wear those clothes because they are dangerous, our laws forbid wearing them when doing electrical work, and we dont care much for fabrics that melt into out skin, at your precious higher voltages you should think about changing what you wear too, may I suggest 100% cotton jeans and a 100% cotton shirt. But than again I am sure you wouldn't be caught dead in something so "Amercian".


Okay, then I know. But here when swedish electricians work with lowvoltage up to a 1 000V they work without "voltage on" (don't know what you call it) so the clothes can't melt in to the skin. 
Highvoltage-electrians are forced to use special clothes that handles a arc (if that's what you call it).

//Patrik


----------



## karlsson12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Even though I'm a swede I find this thread freaking hilarious.
But i really don't get the 3rd world thing about sweden.

People tend to forget that we created 
dynamite
The pacemaker
the first homerefridgerator
the first handheld phone
the threephase system
The pipewrench
the monkey wrench
we discovered wolfram.

And loads of more stuff

In my mind thats ok for a country that has less inhabitants then a normal sized US city
I'm not saying sweden is the best in anyway but we are absolutely not a 3rd world country.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Patrik2075 said:


> Okay, then I know. But here when swedish electricians work with lowvoltage up to a 1 000V they work without "voltage on" (don't know what you call it) so the clothes can't melt in to the skin.
> Highvoltage-electrians are forced to use special clothes that handles a arc (if that's what you call it).
> 
> //Patrik


99.99% of the work we do is when the circuit is de-energized. At times we work on energized stuff, we don arc-flash suits (or at least should!).


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, that's some bull$hit about not wearing polyester or nylon.

I understand the purpose of it, but if someone is going to hassle me because my pants are 40% nylon they can go f*ck themselves. Especially if wearing shorts is as common as this thread alludes.


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 99.99% of the work we do is when the circuit is de-energized. At times we work on energized stuff, we don arc-flash suits (or at least should!).


But then why use "fabrics that melt into out skin" as an argument? With dead wires it can't happen!

Shorts is common here too. 

//Patrik


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Patrik2075 said:


> But then why use "fabrics that melt into out skin" as an argument? With dead wires it can't happen!
> 
> //Patrik


Because you demand we wear your Swedish 'real' pants, made of a fabric that would melt in an arc-flash incident.


----------



## karlsson12 (Jun 3, 2009)

Im pretty sure there are versions without cordura reinforcements on the knees.
I guess the original purpose of this thread was something that alot of swedes wonder; why its only ous wearing these kind of pants. Dont think he intented to insult you in any way.
In sweden this kind of pants are so common that if someone showed up at your door claiming that he is the electrician in jeans you wouldnt really take him serious


----------



## Patrik2075 (May 30, 2009)

karlsson12 said:


> Im pretty sure there are versions without cordura reinforcements on the knees.
> I guess the original purpose of this thread was something that alot of swedes wonder; why its only ous wearing these kind of pants. Dont think he intented to insult you in any way.
> In sweden this kind of pants are so common that if someone showed up at your door claiming that he is the electrician in jeans you wouldnt really take him serious


Exactly! But I could have formulated me differently.

//Patrik


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Patrik2075 said:


> Okay, then I know. But here when swedish electricians work with lowvoltage up to a 1 000V they work without "voltage on" (don't know what you call it) so the clothes can't melt in to the skin.
> Highvoltage-electrians are forced to use special clothes that handles a arc (if that's what you call it).
> 
> //Patrik


And how do they verify that the "voltage on" is not on but off (Really, thats why you call it, seems confusing). The act of verifing any equipment de-energized or in an "Electrically safe working condition" is energized work and requires the safe PPE and safe work practices the same as when it is "voltage on".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Patrik2075 said:


> Exactly! But I could have formulated me differently.
> 
> //Patrik


 
Yea. You sure could have. 

You are asking about why we don't wear pants like you do, so that makes our 120v/400a residential systems that are not in plastic hoses antiquated and overburdened when installed by politically incorrect people who only know one language.

Does that about sum it up?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

karlsson12 said:


> People tend to forget that we created
> dynamite
> The pacemaker
> the first homerefridgerator
> ...



Just to argue:

1949-51 Dr. John Hopps (Canadian) created the first "pacemaker". Your swedish guys didn't implant an internal pacemaker for almost a decade.

Pipe wrench - 1870 Daniel Stillson (American)

Monkey Wrench - 1858 Charles Moncky (American)

3 Phase system - Nikola Tesla (American)

But I will credit Sweden for GPS and Vendela


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You're all forgetting their greatest invention:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> You're all forgetting their greatest invention:


 
Orange juice?????


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hair dye?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Orange juice?????


Exactly!

Wait...they invented the orange...and juice, right?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> You're all forgetting their greatest invention:


I said Vendela! All that orange juice is making these girls fat!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Hair dye?


Hydrogen peroxide......... :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I think this thread has had it's fun. 

Patrik, lose the chip on your shoulder and we'll all get along. Most of us have absolutely no problem with European countries. I know I don't, but when you come on here and start bashing and making fun of us right out of the gate you are setting yourself up for a bumpy ride.


----------

